

Utilite – a miniature ARM-based desktop computer starting at $99 - davidroetzel
http://www.utilite-computer.com

======
ColinWright
Discussion is on the submission of the arstechnica report:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046550)

